# ScoTTish weekend away, 9th/11th April - update on 1st post



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<JANUARY 2010 EDIT>
Just double checked the hotel costings and they are as I've got stated in the OCTOBER EDIT. When you phone up to book, make sure you tell them you are with the TTOC car club (we have rooms set aside for us )

NOW GET BOOKING!!!!!
   

<OCTOBER EDIT>
Do you KNOW how hard it is to get a hotel for a decent cost????
Anyways...finally got a hotel confirmed 

*Location:* Blair Atholl - 30 miles north of Perth
*Date: * Friday 9th April - Sunday 11th April 2010 (YOU DON'T NEED TO STAY BOTH NIGHTS)
*Hotel:* http://www.athollarmshotel.co.uk
*Telephone:* 01796 481205
*Cost:* double B&B £80 per room per night (for double occupancy)
superior double B&B £95 per room per night (for double occupancy)
single occupancy take £15 off B&B rate
family rooms are available - children under 12 are free
Rooms are available on a first come first served basis (we do not have an allocation!).

More details will follow with what mischief we'll get up to...trev has made a suggestion of karting 

Please let me know if you are coming along....just so we can get stuff organised for things to do etc.

Cheery
Hev x

*So who is going?!
1) Hev & phope
2) trev & TTlyn
3) Wallsendmag & Mrs Wallsendmag
4) dzTT
5) jammyd*
6) Blackers
7) Brittan
8 ) Clan MonTheFish

Right people.......

Looking at doing something different for a weekend away 

Found a beautiful converted mill in Perthshire that has 9 bedrooms. Most rooms are doubles but 2 are singles (probably can push beds together) and one room can have a sofabed for kids. I'm not very sure about costings yet but I suspect it'll be in the region of £150-£200 per couple for the weekend (2 nights) - what I want to know, is it worthwhile investigating it more? If we need more space, then this particular one is no good and I'll go back to the drawing board.

Most lodges appear to have one room that is a double then it is a combination of bunk bends and singles :?

Can you please indicate on the poll if you'd be interested in tagging along...even you southerners who lurk  
I'll keep the poll going for about a week to get an idea then I'll look to book something.

Hev x
<EDIT>
I've now got a firm price for 2 nights accommodation.....
http://www.cottages-and-castles.co.uk/p ... -mill-p086
Providing we fill all 9 rooms, the cost per room would be £320!.. A bit more expensive than I first had hoped but it does look fantastic. Any thoughts? If we don't fill all 9 rooms, it could work out even more expensive. Also, the dates would be either 23/24/25 April 2010 or 21/22/23 May 2010.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're in lodges for us


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Depending when it is I might come, could even drag 'er in doors out if I promise there is shopping/ John Barrowman/Philip Glrnister involved :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thinking about the weekend of 7th/8th/9th May 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cant make this as im going to italy meet at the end of may and will need all my pennies


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

id be up for that if i can persuade some female to come with :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Sounds an excellent plan Hev, count us in


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Guys, I've put an edit on the first post.

The place I was looking at is this: http://www.cottages-and-castles.co.uk/p ... -mill-p086

The costings work out at £320 per room for the 2 nights. Personally I think it looks lovely and would be something different for a meet. It is a huge financial commitment once we start the ball rolling and I want to make sure the support is there before we get going.

The dates would be either Friday 23rd - Sunday 25th April 2010 or Friday 21st - Sunday 23rd May 2010.

Do I look further at this one or do I look for something cheaper?

I'll worry about what we do/where to go once we have our base location sorted 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are in  but it is a lot of money , how soon do they need to know?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> Guys, I've put an edit on the first post.
> 
> The place I was looking at is this: http://www.cottages-and-castles.co.uk/p ... -mill-p086
> 
> ...


sorry mate ,,not in for that,tho would like to be in on any runs


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm interested in this but I'll need to see which dates you pick. That's assuming those from the South are welcome and from here everywhere is North.

I'm committed to the AlpineiTTalia trip from 28 May to 01 June so I'd probably have to decline if you choose the May date. Two long long weekends in a row may be too much - even for me!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

the first picture on the website looks like a prison :lol: 
i mite be in not sure about itat tht price tho...my insurance is due for renewale about tht time and me on my apprenticeship wages mite not afford it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> I'm interested in this but I'll need to see which dates you pick. That's assuming those from the South are welcome and from here everywhere is North.
> 
> I'm committed to the AlpineiTTalia trip from 28 May to 01 June so I'd probably have to decline if you choose the May date. Two long long weekends in a row may be too much - even for me!


Everybody is welcome!  .....we are _normally_ a friendly bunch :twisted:

Anybody else prefer the April date?

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> the first picture on the website looks like a prison :lol:
> i mite be in not sure about itat tht price tho...my insurance is due for renewale about tht time and me on my apprenticeship wages mite not afford it


Just save up for the trip now  ...and pay for your insurance by direct debit! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its alright for u lot ur insurance will probably still be under 1500. mines ill be lucky to get it under 2500 :lol:

i will stop the modding for a month or two (if i can resist) and start saving :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Hev sorry a bit expensive for us poor fifer's  had 2 weeks in Polland for that sort of money :lol: have put my vote in and its not the sod off one :wink:

ps congrats for getting the rep's position


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we need to look at the cheaper lodges, we will bring the brochure on Sunday they were around £100-£150 a couple for three nighgts


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I think we need to look at the cheaper lodges, we will bring the brochure on Sunday they were around £100-£150 a couple for three nighgts


Thats more the price I would like, but god the one Hev has found is well nice...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to look at the cheaper lodges, we will bring the brochure on Sunday they were around £100-£150 a couple for three nighgts
> ...


I know it would be the event of the year for that country.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Found another....
http://www.birchbrae.com/index.asp
£110 per night per lodge for 3 rooms....quite sure we could do some negotiating  ....up by Fort William too....good for a route 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Found another....
> http://www.birchbrae.com/index.asp
> £110 per night per lodge for 3 rooms....quite sure we could do some negotiating  ....up by Fort William too....good for a route
> 
> Hev x


I think thats where we stayed ages back was very nice


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Found another....
> ...


 well it should be dried out by now :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sniff


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

tht place rings a bell. mite have been there before lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks
any news on this [smiley=gossip.gif] starting to miss you guy's for its been a couple of weeks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Well* come on oor threads are usually up in the teens by now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bloody hell Hev,

That looks like a fab place. 8) I was just gonna say I'd prefer somewhere warmer, but hell I've never been north of the border. 

If things improve then Kammy and I can wave as we pass each other as he heads to Italy... :lol: and my beloved and I can sample your best hospitality... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bloody hell Hev,
> 
> That looks like a fab place. 8) I was just gonna say I'd prefer somewhere warmer, but hell I've never been north of the border.
> 
> ...


Warmer!!! its an Indian summer up here dont believe the weather forecast on tv :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

trev said:


> Warmer!!! its an Indian summer up here dont believe the weather forecast on tv :wink:


In May? 

I'd be happy with some Indian restaurants in May. Summer would be a bonus


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not had a chance to look into other places.......but I promise I will 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Not had a chance to look into other places.......but I promise I will
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: heard that before (been busy at my work as well) getting fed up need a holiday *SOON* :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Not had a chance to look into other places.......but I promise I will
> ...


Stowed off at the moment didn't know there were so many dodgy people travelling by train.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

not just by train :lol: couple of customers the day were a bit shifty to my liking hows the tooth doing still sore


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> not just by train :lol: couple of customers the day were a bit shifty to my liking hows the tooth doing still sore


Very very sore still [smiley=bigcry.gif] I think its the injections that are hurting now they went fairly deep down


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > not just by train :lol: couple of customers the day were a bit shifty to my liking hows the tooth doing still sore
> ...


sure it was your tooth that they took out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


You should have seen the X-Ray


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No thanks :mrgreen: i pass out when Evelyn's watching holby city


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


With the pain he's suffering it sounds more like his wallet was taken out! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> With the pain he's suffering it sounds more like his wallet was taken out! :lol: :wink:


From a Scotsman thats priceless :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh that's touched a raw nerve


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Hev and Peter

We'd be up for this although would stay at the caravan and meet up for possibly one or two days. The poor Mini would struggle with the bigger toys or perhaps I should say that I wouldn't want to show anyone up with Wuf!!!

I would offer the caravan but its only got two bedrooms so not really suitable for the whole group.

We're easy for dates so we're go with the majority to make things easier. I can however give you loads of tips with routes in that area


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> You should have seen the X-Ray


Let me guess - its in black and white :wink:

I know where there may be a big lump on venison too - if we all took portable stoves we could eat al fresco!

PS. Can we go on this road please?!    :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*UPDATE*

<OCTOBER EDIT>
Do you KNOW how hard it is to get a hotel for a decent cost????
Anyways...finally got a hotel confirmed 

*Location:* Blair Atholl - 30 miles north of Perth
*Date: * Friday 9th April - Sunday 11th April 2010 (YOU DON'T NEED TO STAY BOTH NIGHTS)
*Hotel:* http://www.athollarmshotel.co.uk
*Telephone:* 01796 481205
*Cost:* double B&B £80 per room per night (for double occupancy)
superior double B&B £95 per room per night (for double occupancy)
single occupancy take £15 off B&B rate
family rooms are available - children under 12 are free
Rooms are available on a first come first served basis (we do not have an allocation!).

More details will follow with what mischief we'll get up to...trev has made a suggestion of karting 

Please let me know if you are coming along....just so we can get stuff organised for things to do etc.

Cheery
Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

like the colour & the location  we are up for it Hev, will put holidays in, great photo shoot at blair castle


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi,, what are you planing in the way of drives / cruise /runs from there ?? or is this a social meet..


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello Hev & Peter 
a late thank you for the BBQ, fed up on facebook :lol: so am back on here to get my post count up to mrs Wallsendmags total :lol: :wink: have to get the powder room back up and running again, will get my holidays booked in when i go back in on monday wonder if jacinabox will be up for this 
looking forward to it see you soon

Evie xxx :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry can't come that weekend Vals 50


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OUCH [smiley=argue.gif] appears I have mis counted, count us in


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

roddy said:


> hi,, what are you planing in the way of drives / cruise /runs from there ?? or is this a social meet..


It'll be a mixture of both 

I've still to map it out (priorities were to get a hotel organised first - not easy on its own!). The general idea is that those who wish to meet up on the Friday night, do so for a bleather - probably in the lounge. On the Saturday, set off (staying away from the A9 as much as possible), down to Aberfeldy, Crianlarich, Glen Coe, Fort William and up Loch Ness (detouring onto the A831 to Beauly). Then back down to Blair Atholl via Inverness. On the Sunday, a wee trip up to Aviemore (and some karting) then head over to Glen Shee and scoot south through my back garden  - the Sunday drive will be shorter to allow those heading south of the border to get home at a reasonable time.

Please note this is only my first thoughts and I've still to do a rekkie and do the route myself first - ergo, subject to change :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> OUCH [smiley=argue.gif] appears I have mis counted, count us in


felt that [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH [smiley=argue.gif] appears I have mis counted, count us in
> ...


Something tells me Andy has some serious making up to do! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 i always thought Val was his daughter


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


oh you smooth talker trev...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> oh you smooth talker trev...


Don't encourage him.....he is bad enough as it is!  :lol:

Can we tempt YOU on this one anyway?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > oh you smooth talker trev...
> ...


 that would be great You would enjoy it  bring the two ladys on your avatar as well i want to see if their tee shirts will fit me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTLYN said:


> Hello Hev & Peter
> a late thank you for the BBQ, fed up on facebook :lol: so am back on here to get my post count up to mrs Wallsendmags total :lol: :wink: have to get the powder room back up and running again, will get my holidays booked in when i go back in on monday wonder if jacinabox will be up for this
> looking forward to it see you soon
> 
> Evie xxx :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you enjoyed the BBQ - we had a blast - dunno what the neighbours thought tho :lol:

You need to use Facebook more....you're awffay quiet!

Fingers crossed for Jackie and Dave - we'll need to make sure we point them in the correct direction...on second thoughts, maybe not a job for me then  

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Good chance of our clan making a trip up for the weekend.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a good chance *we* can come for the 2 days... be like a little holiday


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jammyd said:


> There is a good chance *we* can come for the 2 days... be like a little holiday


That makes 2 diesels then...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


slg said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > There is a good chance *we* can come for the 2 days... be like a little holiday
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

even better I can get there and back on a tank


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite come along if im not away anywhere else thn


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Woo hoo - some real responses in around the chatter :lol: - best start a list on the first post then 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

well someones got to be the mature one :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> well someones got to be the mature one :roll: :lol:


 :lol: better not go on the other scottish thread then Darron, hope you can make it


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sterling work "hev ",,, and a cracking plan for saturday ,,   ,, ( is that not tooo many miles for most tho,, :?   ), but , there is no need for a recce as these are well known roads and totally "fit for purpose "... although this is a long time ahead yet i hope that i can join up with you all,,,


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ffs, you need to give it a rest & take your head out your a*se!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

slg said:


> ffs, you need to give it a rest & take your head out your a*se!!!!


WT * is it NOW !!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sterling work "hev ",,, and a cracking plan for saturday ,, ,, ( is that not tooo many miles for most tho,, ), but , there is no need for a recce as these are well known roads and totally "fit for purpose "... although this is a long time ahead yet i hope that i can join up with you all,,,

I think its all down to the sarcastic way you post up messages on the threads (1) no its not to many miles for members as this route has been done a few times over the years the only difference is the location of the hotel and we have never had any complaints so far, if for any reason on the day of the meeting anyone who feels they are not up for it the whole group compromise and come up with maybe a shorter route or change the start time, the meetings are arranged to please everyone attending. (2) "Fit for purpose" of course they are they are public roads; it keeps coming down to racing in your posts! Have a blast if you want and being caught doing so brings the whole group of us under investigation as well as the club. Now lets all start all over again, get things sorted out for this meeting, any places that you know of and think it would be a great place to see on route post them up and see if Hev can put them in place for us. And you are more than welcome to come along if it is for the Saturday or the whole weekend 
Cheers Trev


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you "trev ",,, my " fit for purpose " is refering to " driving some good cars through some good countryside/ scenery along some good roads with some good company "....i really dont know where all this charging around mad stuff comes from ... !!!! ( unless its from people who cant maintain 30 mph on a trunk road !! ) and i do hope to manage along,,, and hope not to embarse you all toooo much !!. :wink: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I picked up the higher speed element from the term "technical" in your previous thread. At the legal limit that is a very strangeterm to use for the public highway. Its theway the post came accross and I know I am not the only one to pick up on it. Maybe I'm wrong but there certainly was a lot of people who saw it the same way.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I picked up the higher speed element from the term "technical" in your previous thread. At the legal limit that is a very strangeterm to use for the public highway. Its theway the post came accross and I know I am not the only one to pick up on it. Maybe I'm wrong but there certainly was a lot of people who saw it the same way.


yes i know and ( i have not counted ! ) q a few who actually saw it for what it really was !!!,, and btw ,,some clarification on your comment about causing ( without checking your exact words ) " a rep short " would be apreciated >>>>


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Enough has been said and if you don't know by now... I'm drawing a line under the matter .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the higher speed element from the term "technical" in your previous thread. At the legal limit that is a very strangeterm to use for the public highway. Its theway the post came accross and I know I am not the only one to pick up on it. Maybe I'm wrong but there certainly was a lot of people who saw it the same way.
> ...


Lets draw this to a close as its causing some grief on here, as for Wallsendmags comment about a rep short he was correct with his statement i did hand in my notice to Nem and Redcourse as rep last week and after a lot of thought reconsidered my actions, so lets get back on topic with the event.
if you want to have a meeting at some point Roddy re post your event and i will remove your SCO..TT..ISH thread from the events section, as rep am here to help and back you in anyway i can, if you require me to do so let me know how you feel about this, and lets move forward


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


" Trev " i am sorry that you felt the need to resign over anything i have posted ,as i first put my enquiry to you in a "pm ". nor have i EVER in any way tried to demean or in any way lessen the work which you or any other reps do for the benefit of all members. and i have no wish for the post on what some people chose to regard as a " Gumball Rally " type of event to be removed, but if you feel any need to do so then be my guest... i now have no interest in any involvment in the event as it has caused toooo much hassle and i am not on here to fall out with people or get involved in this type of grief !!! ta Rod


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

lets get this thread back on track and post all discrpancies back on the OTHER thread :wink:

this thread is totally different


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i cannae beleive iv missed this post  well,you guys look like youv been having fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Where have you been?????? Bathgate??!

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

you know it :wink: bn at the wind ups


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So, anybody booked the hotel yet????

Hevx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> So, anybody booked the hotel yet????
> 
> Hevx


Not yet Hev been working all the shifts & my computer lost a drive so am just on the iPhone and it's slow 
will book it when I've got a min


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Still keen on this, are we booking things ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i tried phonein to book a while ago but was engaged. forgot about it after that haha :lol: 
i mite take a wee driv up that way next week nd hav a look around

Dz


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> Still keen on this, are we booking things ?


Absolutely...although I need to clarify the prices with them :? ...I should get a chance to do that this weekend 

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Is this weekend away still on?

Has anyone booked the hotel yet? Presume it is still as per the October edit of the first post.

Have the prices been clarified yet?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll get onto the hotel in the morning 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This might be a bit of interest for us ....http://www.noahsarkperth.co.uk/ will find out what its like as i'll be up that way this week  (if SLG See's the golf bit he'll be the first to book and have some practice before we get there :wink: )
only kidding mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

soft play area...yasssssssssssssss  :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thought you would like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> soft play area...yasssssssssssssss  :lol: :lol:


we call it a bed in fife daz :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got to get something for the kids to do when the adults are at the bar you'll be ok in the paly area :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im sure you'll be the first one in there trev :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im sure you'll be the first one in there trev :wink: :lol: :lol:


 :wink: last out as well


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right you lot [smiley=smash.gif]

Just clarified the costings...definately as per the first post...£80 per room per night (double occupancy).

Phope and I are now booked for Friday and Saturday nights [smiley=dude.gif]....so who else?????

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill get booked when i come back from freezin cold, rainin, windy greece [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> ill get booked when i come back from freezin cold, rainin, windy greece [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


lucky bugger


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its actuall snowin in greece...i never thot id see that :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've booked


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we are all booked up  queens room with four poster 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> we are all booked up  queens room with four poster 8)


TMI


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > we are all booked up  queens room with four poster 8)
> ...


thought you would of booked it up first mate


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We are all booked 

Friday and Saturday night with dinner, Trev has all taken all the four posters so we have a family room for three, £135 per night.

Looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Who else?????

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> We are all booked
> 
> Friday and Saturday night with dinner, Trev has all taken all the four posters so we have a family room for three, £135 per night.
> 
> Looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: will bring up some wood for you mate you could make your own four poster :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Who else?????
> 
> Hev x


Me. I'll be doing the booking tomorrow.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


SUPERB!!!!!
      

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


First dibs on the passenger seat :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
First dibs on the passenger seat :wink:[/quote]
first dibs on the wheels then if your getting the seat


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Booking at Blair Atholl - - - Done. 

I mentioned that there are rooms set aside for us, as per post 1 but the lady I spoke to said no there aren't, they are just aware that a TTOC group will book some rooms that weekend.

How far????? Google maps says 560 miles


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...





Trev said:


> First dibs on the passenger seat :wink:
> first dibs on the wheels then if your getting the seat


Sorry chaps, I'm not selling it bit by bit.

Anyway Andy, it just does not have that V6 rumble. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: who said anything about *Buying* it's Scotland your coming to :!:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

anyone else booked up yet ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i knew i forgot to do somethin :lol: next weekend ill do it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i knew i forgot to do somethin :lol: next weekend ill do it


 :lol: and they say the old ones have a bad memory :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :roll: 
i mite take a drive up that way next sunday...that mite make me remember to do it :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :roll:
> i mite take a drive up that way next sunday...that mite make me remember to do it :lol:


 will you find your way back home :roll: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

probably not...even my sat nav couldnt find me a way home last time i went out for a random drive :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> probably not...even my sat nav couldnt find me a way home last time i went out for a random drive :lol: :lol:


 your as bad as the apprentice I've got with me just now sat nav tell's him to turn left and he turn right :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha all us apprentices are the same :wink: its what were good at :lol: :lol: 
although in my defence i dnt get lost too often when workin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha all us apprentices are the same :wink: its what were good at :lol: :lol:
> although in my defence i dnt get lost too often when workin


 is that because you work in the one place :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

not me trev, im a man of many travels :lol: 
what i wouldnt give for one day in the same place :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> not me trev, im a man of many travels :lol:
> what i wouldnt give for one day in the same place :lol:


like the job am in keeps you on the move over Scotland I would get bored stopping in the one place all week :0)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

so true. gets borin sitting about for too long. although some mornings when its -15 snowing and really windy i wish i had a indoor job those days :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> so true. gets borin sitting about for too long. although some mornings when its -15 snowing and really windy i wish i had a indoor job those days :lol:


 na get the fresh air into your lungs then go inside for a *** :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Just been looking at the hotel website 




























And some great food!! 

SAMPLE MENU

To Begin
Chef's Homemade Scottish Soup of the Day
Basket of Chicken Livers Pan-fried with Red Wine and Local Honey
MacDonald's Haggis Neeps and Tatties Gateau in a Pool of White Onion Cream
Medallions of Winston Churchill's Venison Fillet Masala served with a Cucumber Raita
Terrine of Highland Chicken and Pistachio Nut drizzled with a Port and Orange Sauce
Highland Smoked Salmon Tartar Traditionally served with Capers, Lemon and Black Pepper
West Coast Queenies Pan Fried in a Lemon and Lime Butter Sauce
Selection of Scottish Cheeses in Fresh Bread Crumbs served with a Redcurrant Sauce

The Main Course
Pan Fried Angus Fillet of Beef set on a Haggis Crouton,
Argyll Venison Steak, Pan Fried with a Wild Mushroom Cream
served with Game Chips
Pan-Fried Highland Pheasant Breast with a Port and Cranberry Demi, set on a Root Vegetable Mash with Bread Sauce
Smoked Ayrshire Bacon and Shallot Essence
Isle of Skye Smokey Roast Salmon set on a Fine Ratatouille
West Coast Scallops Placed on a Black Pudding Crouton with Fresh Pea Puree and A Mature Kintyre Cheddar Cream

The Final Touch
Traditional Bread and Butter Pudding with an Apricot Confit and Edradour Cream
Homemade Clootie Dumpling with a Cinnamon Cream
Rich Dark Chocolate Pot served with Homemade Shortbread
Selection of Scottish Cheeses served with Oatcakes Celery and Grapes
Freshly Brewed Brodies Coffee served with Highland Homemade Tablet

Looking good


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im hungry now :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hungry am still at bloody work never been home since 07:00 this morning there's plenty of great runs around that area :0)


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

Afternoon lads/lassies, im up for joining in if you dont mind.....always looking for a nice wee break away with like minded Audi nuts. 
Keep me posted or add me to any lists that you may have.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ayr_audi_nut said:


> Afternoon lads/lassies, im up for joining in if you dont mind.....always looking for a nice wee break away with like minded Audi nuts.
> Keep me posted or add me to any lists that you may have.


Hi there , have you booked the hotel ? Space may be getting short.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ayr_audi_nut said:


> Afternoon lads/lassies, im up for joining in if you dont mind.....always looking for a nice wee break away with like minded Audi nuts.
> Keep me posted or add me to any lists that you may have.
> 
> Image


thats one lovely car you've got there mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Clan Mon booked up for Dinner B&B on the Saturday night. I think the snow might be away by then


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :lol: great news


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> Clan Mon booked up for Dinner B&B on the Saturday night. I think the snow might be away by then


What snow???

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > Clan Mon booked up for Dinner B&B on the Saturday night. I think the snow might be away by then
> ...


 "crocodile Dundee" is back on :lol: :wink: you back on the 6th March mate ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


Yes, I am leaving Oz tomorow for a few days stopover in Singapore - but there's no snow there either!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

see you when you get back mate and get my prezzes :lol: you coming to this meet :?:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Not sure yet mate. I'll let you know next week, once I get back and sort out my diary and check my credit card bills.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Not sure yet mate. I'll let you know next week, once I get back and sort out my diary and check my credit card bills.


 OK, would be good if you could make it  you've missed out on the Honeymoon suite me & Evelyn's nabbed it, four poster and jacuzzi :roll: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure yet mate. I'll let you know next week, once I get back and sort out my diary and check my credit card bills.
> ...


Wot, no bed?

Just 4 posts and a jacuzzi!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

funny guy, wont be the first time ive slept in the bath :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> funny guy, wont be the first time ive slept in the bath :wink:


Can we keep water out of it please.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

as long as our rooms not under yours this time, surely they'll put you on the ground floor just to be on the safe side


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im not gonna book. bein told im gettin sent to newcastle for a week or two in april to do some work. if im here though ill just drive up on the saturday or sunday and see everyone


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im not gonna book. bein told im gettin sent to newcastle for a week or two in april to do some work. if im here though ill just drive up on the saturday or sunday and see everyone


NEWCASTLE what have you done to deserve that :lol: :wink: 
hope you can come up for a visit on one of the days


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha well someones gotta do it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> im not gonna book. bein told im gettin sent to newcastle for a week or two in april to do some work. if im here though ill just drive up on the saturday or sunday and see everyone


Drive up with us :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Drive up with us :wink:


Maybe i'll meet up with you for some of the way if i'm still in Yorkshire.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yorkshire !!!! Long way to go for a pint of milk mate :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday at the moment, but it's work!

The plus side is they've rented a nice 3 bed house for me, downside is no internet or anything else to do! Even resorted to watching England playing last night!!!! With the lighter nights & mornings i'm taking a bike down with me next week! 
(oh, and apparently my wife & kids have actually missed me while away - surprising that, isn't it? :lol: )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday at the moment, but it's work!
> 
> The plus side is they've rented a nice 3 bed house for me, downside is no internet or anything else to do! Even resorted to watching England playing last night!!!! With the lighter nights & mornings i'm taking a bike down with me next week!
> (oh, and apparently my wife & kids have actually missed me while away - surprising that, isn't it? :lol: )


 :lol: you must of been bored watching football :wink:

long way to cycle better take the car :lol:

good news about your work light at the end of the tunnel eh


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > im not gonna book. bein told im gettin sent to newcastle for a week or two in april to do some work. if im here though ill just drive up on the saturday or sunday and see everyone
> ...


if ive got the TT down i mite do that. not if ive got the van...struggle to keep up with shopping trolleys in that thing :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to ask an obvious question but when reading back through this thread it gets a bit confusing.

The dates are the 9th and 10th April?

Just wanted to check?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's right Stuart 9th & 10th of April


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> That's right Stuart 9th & 10th of April


You've been getting up too early - that was blackers.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry mate  been out all night but off call now


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Start again  had a nap. Hi James yes you've got the right dates what motor are you coming in ? :0)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday at the moment, but it's work!
> 
> The plus side is they've rented a nice 3 bed house for me, downside is no internet or anything else to do! Even resorted to watching England playing last night!!!! With the lighter nights & mornings i'm taking a bike down with me next week!
> (oh, and apparently my wife & kids have actually missed me while away - surprising that, isn't it? :lol: )


Here's an idea for next Wednesday viewtopic.php?f=3&t=165816


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

@ Stuart, thanks for that, Trev must be over doing it :wink:

@ Trev, re the car, well I was going to post a picture but realised I have never taken a picture of it!? Don't know why but it has never occurred to me?

So a couple of library pics

With snow tyres


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: over doing it !!! Never knew there was 28 hours in a day :wink: well the gas board thinks there is :evil: 
tinted windows you into selling drugs in your spare time :lol: not like you mate not to take pictures very nice motor


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Trev I think you will find gas board days have extra hours in them so you can fit all the work in them :wink:

Tinted windows mainly to keep the sun out 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Trev I think you will find gas board days have extra hours in them so you can fit all the work in them :wink:
> 
> Tinted windows mainly to keep the sun out 8)


Bit redundant up there then ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

blackers said:


> @ Stuart, thanks for that, Trev must be over doing it :wink:
> 
> @ Trev, re the car, well I was going to post a picture but realised I have never taken a picture of it!? Don't know why but it has never occurred to me?
> 
> ...


James, is it really a black car with a big wooden box in the back???

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: the joker is back home from Oz  if James gets a hold of you you'll be needing the wooden box mate :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> :lol: the joker is back home from Oz  if James gets a hold of you you'll be needing the wooden box mate :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> @ Stuart, thanks for that, Trev must be over doing it
> 
> @ Trev, re the car, well I was going to post a picture but realised I have never taken a picture of it!? Don't know why but it has never occurred to me?
> 
> ...


Feeling sorry for the jag James. Will you clean it as a treat for the big trip???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

James clean a car he gets mugins to do it for him :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.

Hmmm, think I recognise that modus operandi from his visit here. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: what a two timer he is :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

lets hope the weather will be as good as it was this weekend :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Did I not tell you?.......I booked some good weather weeks ago! 8) :wink:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] yassssss Hev well done


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] yassssss Hev well done


LOL! I know I'm hair-brained at times but I least I have my priorities right :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weather's not a problem going to be in the " jacuzzi " all weekend :wink: :lol: anyone else got one in their room :mrgreen:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i can turn any bath into a jacuzzi :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i can turn any bath into a jacuzzi :wink: :lol: :lol:


 keep off the beans


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we booking dinner at the hotel ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We have saturday night


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *Hev*'n'*trev* . . sorry with 12 pages to read through life's a little too short :lol: so what are the final details for the weekend away? Is it hotel or lodge?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Rab,

It is April 9,10 & 11

The hotel is Atholl Arms Hotel, Blair Atholl, Pitlochry, Perthshire PH18 5SG
http://www.athollarmshotel.co.uk/


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks mate . . going to give this some thought


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Thanks mate . . going to give this some thought


 you've had long enough mate glad your COMING :lol: 
i've got your cap here :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well Boys and Girls......

Been out today for a wee rekki and I must say, tis looking good. Route planned for the Sunday.....fab roads, lovely views, great food......just need to sort out the Saturday drive now and then I'll be a happy bunny 

Rab ~ you ARE coming....it is compulsory! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@*trev*, thanks mate.

@*Hev*, yes boss!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill be up on the sunday...maybe the saturday to depends whats on at work.

what time you lot planning on setting off for the drive on the sunday?

Dz.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ill be up on the sunday...maybe the saturday to depends whats on at work.
> 
> what time you lot planning on setting off for the drive on the sunday?
> 
> Dz.


Aiming to leave Blair Atholl at about 11am on the Sunday 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's to early  oor jacuzzi will just be heating up  anyone else got a jacuzzi in their room


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Can't be very good if you have to wait for it to heat up. Does it not have a timer so its hot to trot at waking up time??

My rooms got a jillAK47.

11am start Hev? That's half way through the day. :wink: We should be making the most of the daylight hours.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> Can't be very good if you have to wait for it to heat up. Does it not have a timer so its hot to trot at waking up time??
> 
> Good !!!! Top of the range only timer it has is when the maid lights the coal under it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Can't be very good if you have to wait for it to heat up. Does it not have a timer so its hot to trot at waking up time??
> 
> My rooms got a jillAK47.
> 
> 11am start Hev? That's half way through the day. :wink: We should be making the most of the daylight hours.


Have you not been that far north before ? :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

no worries Hev, ill try to get up there for about 11. if not ill just meet up with you lot further along the road


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> 11am start Hev? That's half way through the day. :wink: We should be making the most of the daylight hours.


Herding cats my friend, herding cats! :lol: 
I suspect by the time we are organised, checked out and ready to roll, it'll be nearer 11.......but if you want an earlier start, fine by me 

Hev x


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I will try and get up for the drive as well,dont know if i am working that weekend.

Jim..........


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Who here is doing Friday and Saturday night and who's doing just Saturday?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jim ~ yaaaaay!



rabTT said:


> Who here is doing Friday and Saturday night and who's doing just Saturday?


Friday and Saturday nights for us 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> Who here is doing Friday and Saturday night and who's doing just Saturday?


We're in for the whole weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Saturday night for us will come up on friday night to have drinky poos though


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> Sturday night for us will come up on friday night to have drinky poos though


What time you heading up on Saturday? Might stop for my traditional tea'n'biccies at Limekilns en route :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Friday & Saturday for us too 

Plus for Brian (brittan) as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Friday & Saturday for us too
> 
> Plus for Brian (brittan) as well


What time are you aiming for on the Friday ? How was the sleeper ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Sturday night for us will come up on friday night to have drinky poos though
> ...


early doors Rab get up there before that lot get up :lol: you name a time we'll be ready hoping to meet up with Monthefish & Anna near Perth  will have the kettle on you can make the toast


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Friday & Saturday for us too
> ...


The sleeper was great, arrived early at Waverley and enjoyed a pint of Deuchars in a leather armchair in the observation car.

Set off on time and arrived in Euston at 7 ish, woken with a cup of tea from the steward who was very friendly and looked after us from the moment we boarded the train.

Interesting the night we came down there had been a lot of snow and the Aberdeen section didn't make it to us in time to join up as one train. Apparently even though it had a snow plough attached it was running 3 hours late so we set off with out it. It caught up later at Euston.

Brian is traveling up from Plymouth on the Thursday and staying with us, Karen's flight up from London is on Thursday as well (should take the train I say!). I have taken Friday off work plus Edinburgh schools only have a half day on Fridays so once Adrian is home from school we are ready. What time were you thinking of coming up Andy?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yup, its a bit of a trek so I'm stopping off chez blackers on the way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Quite looking forward to this now as its a while since I ventured North of the border for recreation rather than work. 
Yes Andy, I've been many times before including all the way to the top more than once.

Hev, I know exactly what you mean by herding cats. :lol: Whatever times you decide are fine with me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be leaving at nine or ten so we will hit Edinburgh around lunch time are ou dining at the hotel on the Friday ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

"Dining" at the hotel :lol: you posh git :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Sturday night for us will come up on friday night to have drinky poos though
> ...


Hy Rab did you leave this in the car park mate


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Nah, not mine . . me satin, no engravin :wink:

btw, booked in at the atholl arms [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Nah, not mine . . me satin, no engravin :wink:
> 
> btw, booked in at the atholl arms [smiley=cheers.gif]


ahhh this one then 









whats your room number Rab ? i know the last hotel we were in there was strange noises coming from you room late at night :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

That's the one on the left, mate 

No telling you my room number .. for risk of finding a huge beer tab on it come Sunday morning! [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll: Noises? Well, a man has to do his aerobics somewhere . . . :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabTT said:


> for risk of finding a huge beer tab on it come Sunday morning! [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll:


rumbled! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll: Noises? Well, a man has to do his aerobics somewhere . . . :lol:


 aerobics  is that the new name for it :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll: Noises? Well, a man has to do his aerobics somewhere . . . :lol:
> ...


Depends on how old you are trev.......  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > rabTT said:
> ...


 your only as old as ............. !!!! better not say it Evie might see this :lol: 
its not very busy on here  we are usualy on page 40 by now  we having a easter egg hunt this year ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> your only as old as ............. !!!! better not say it Evie might see this :lol:
> its not very busy on here  we are usualy on page 40 by now  we having a easter egg hunt this year ?


 :lol:

I have to admit, I've not been on as much as normal...kinda getting back to normality now tho :twisted:

Of course we'll have and egg hunt - I was thinking of doing it on the Sunday morning before we set out <I'll be able to buy the eggs cheep(!) this year> :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheep :roll: na youve got a long way to go yet before your normal :lol: 
Henry & Tracey were round the other night and are going to let us know if they will be coming up to the meet, he can park his Golf round the back :lol: only kidding mate


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Hope your all well.

Im back!!!

Sold my TT 2 years ago now and collecting another roadster on Monday. 

Was replying to a thread and Trev spotted me, looks like I cant hide!

I would of been up for this weekend trip but it is Melrose 7's on the saturday and im off to the races on sunday so im sorry to say but I think I may be a tad over the limit to join you.

Im sure I shall be up for another event in the future tho.

Pete


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

TUBBS IS BACK

good to see you back Pete your the only one i know that braves the cold at -5 and have the roof down, did you get another black ttr?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome Trev, feel slightly  now. lol

I have bought another TTR, in silver this time!

Its a 225 that has been chipped by star performance and now running 280bhp 

The car is quite standard at the mo but shall be getting a few mod's over the next month.

I've got a bit of a shopping list so if anyone can help me out or keep their eyes peeled I'd appreciate it 

Looking for an audi front skirt, caractere front grille, OSIR clear front indicators, V6 rear valance, arm rest and lowering springs.

Pete


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Best colour you've picked :roll: my cars due in at Jim's this week more £££££££££ 
you  you must have mellowed in the last couple of years, as for mods what about starting with this wee mod








:lol: cheap as chips


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Mellowed........ Me? :lol: I am 30 now though so old age has crept up on me, time to start being an adult! 

Spotted that wee cap on another TT, looks sweet!

As for the colour, I had no choice in the matter, black would of been first choice but sadly I dont have the same budget as last time so went for the best looking and best value for money. So, silver won this time! 

Will still tart it up and get it looking sweet tho!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Mellowed........ Me? :lol: I am 30 now though so old age has crept up on me, time to start being an adult!
> 
> Spotted that wee cap on another TT, looks sweet!
> 
> ...


 :lol: 30 your still a kid :wink: hope you get the parts your after will keep a look out on my travels for you see you soon


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks Trev, I'd appreciate that!

Anything to save a few '£' instead of buying new.

Catch you soon!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hev said:


> Of course we'll have and egg hunt - I was thinking of doing it on the Sunday morning before we set out <I'll be able to buy the eggs cheep(!) this year> :lol:


   Easter Eggs  Keep me some :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> hev said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we'll have and egg hunt - I was thinking of doing it on the Sunday morning before we set out <I'll be able to buy the eggs cheep(!) this year> :lol:
> ...


 you'll have to keep your weight down for the karting so no eggs for you fella :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha damn  ill have some as my victory trophy :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha damn  ill have some as my victory trophy :wink:


na your not Wul will stump off in the huff :lol: :wink: 
he was ment to be coming round the day to pick up the cap


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: aye i should have just came round and got it today aswell ended up goin to job and gettin told to come back later...the cheek of some people :lol: .

be alright if i swing over on thursday and pick it up?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: aye i should have just came round and got it today aswell ended up goin to job and gettin told to come back later...the cheek of some people :lol: .
> 
> be alright if i swing over on thursday and pick it up?


 yip thats fine  if theres any left lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> yip thats fine  if theres any left lol


 :lol: smashin. you be in durin the day or am i better to come over later? i took thrusday off so got plenty of time lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > yip thats fine  if theres any left lol
> ...


 i'll be working till the back of 16:00 but evelyns off she might be in :roll: will p/m her number and you can phone her to let her know you'll be coming over to pick it up


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

was that what you text me? it just came through as some text file that i couldnt open :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> was that what you text me? it just came through as some text file that i couldnt open :lol:


yip will post it to your p/m box


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

ooooops  trev soz i totally forgot.i hope youv not stayed in on my behalf.i,ll get in touch n get something fixed mate.sorry again,wul.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> ooooops  trev soz i totally forgot.i hope youv not stayed in on my behalf.i,ll get in touch n get something fixed mate.sorry again,wul.


useless wul :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > ooooops  trev soz i totally forgot.i hope youv not stayed in on my behalf.i,ll get in touch n get something fixed mate.sorry again,wul.
> ...


 haha i know mate .just not good enough. note to self,,,must try harder :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

numpty just head down when you remember mate :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> haha i know mate .just not good enough. note to self,,,must try harder :lol: :lol:


 :lol: good lad :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > haha i know mate .just not good enough. note to self,,,must try harder :lol: :lol:
> ...


he remembered just left here with his cap :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: surprised he remembered to take it.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: surprised he remembered to take it.


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we need to take skis and snow chains ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Do we need to take skis and snow chains ?


we dont want to know what you get up to in your room Andrew :wink: just leave the taps alone


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

HELLO......anyone out there [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

how many people are goin to this one then?

whats the plans for the sunday?

Dz.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

My friend went up to Blair yesterday for a few days. The snow has gone and the sun was shinning. They are staying in the same hotel as us.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> how many people are goin to this one then?
> 
> whats the plans for the sunday?
> 
> Dz.


quite a few Darron  think we'll be going for a wee drive about before heading off home after my sales pitch :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> My friend went up to Blair yesterday for a few days. The snow has gone and the sun was shinning. They are staying in the same hotel as us.


hello Val hows your old boiler getting on ? :wink: :lol: let us know what the meals were like :wink: theres a good chippie in pitlochry :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> quite a few Darron  think we'll be going for a wee drive about before heading off home after my sales pitch :lol:


smashing. im bringing up the new camera to get some good pics


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > quite a few Darron  think we'll be going for a wee drive about before heading off home after my sales pitch :lol:
> ...


better get my hair cut then :roll:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


or put your shed in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: quality, middle parting you mean


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: quality, middle parting you mean


PMSL

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey ....enough it could be worse i could be fat and have no teeth


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good to know the weather is getting better. A few days ago I thought I might have to drive up in the Discovery with the snow tyres, chains, winch and snow anchor!

The TT is all polished, waxed etc ready for packing and setting off on Thursday morning and a gentle pootle up the M5 and M6.

I haven't been on a recreational drive in Scotland for a long time. Plenty of works trips though, all to the West coast.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lunch for Sunday booked..........<hint> The Sunday Times 'Best of Britain', number 1 'Best Posh Pub with Rooms' 

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looks very nice. 

Good Tay see. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rumbled! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Good to know the weather is getting better. A few days ago I thought I might have to drive up in the Discovery with the snow tyres, chains, winch and snow anchor!
> 
> The TT is all polished, waxed etc ready for packing and setting off on Thursday morning and a gentle pootle up the M5 and M6.
> 
> I haven't been on a recreational drive in Scotland for a long time. Plenty of works trips though, all to the West coast.


You stopping in Carlisle overnight or did you just miss the M74 ? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone fancy meeting up Friday afternoon at the Forth Bridge ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ive got a big box up here for you wallsendmag :!: a big bloke just dropped it off at my house, "gee this to wallsend" :x 
if it starts ticking fella it will be in the river Forth the night


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Ive got a big box up here for you wallsendmag :!: a big bloke just dropped it off at my house, "gee this to wallsend" :x
> if it starts ticking fella it will be in the river Forth the night


Does it make a sloshing noise ? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got a big box up here for you wallsendmag :!: a big bloke just dropped it off at my house, "gee this to wallsend" :x
> ...


hold on i'll get evelyn to check it am not going near it...... no sloshing [smiley=argue.gif] its not heavy, could be drugs!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Some kind of fluid TT, car in a bottle ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Some kind of fluid TT, car in a bottle ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 a liquid audi sort of :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone fancy meeting up Friday afternoon at the Forth Bridge ?


What time were you thinking of Andy?

We will be setting off from Edinburgh Friday afternoon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone fancy meeting up Friday afternoon at the Forth Bridge ?
> ...


Not too sure what time is best for you ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Well google maps makes it 1 hour 49 minutes (77.9 miles) from Rennie's Isle, Leith to Blair Atholl

So how about half past three? Which should get us there for half five?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Well google maps makes it 1 hour 49 minutes (77.9 miles) from Rennie's Isle, Leith to Blair Atholl
> 
> So how about half past three? Which should get us there for half five?


How about three so we can have a bit of a relax before dinner and also miss the traffic ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Three it is then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The car park on the south side I take it.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

what time should me and jim be there for on sunday?

Darron


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

About half way through the day IIRC. :wink:



Hev said:


> Aiming to leave Blair Atholl at about 11am on the Sunday
> 
> Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

11ish should be ok with me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> About half way through the day IIRC. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<shheeeesh> :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone wants any TTOC stuff let me know today so I can bring it with me.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> If anyone wants any TTOC stuff let me know today so I can bring it with me.


Andy i would not mind another 2 TTOC window stickers........

Jim..........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jim said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants any TTOC stuff let me know today so I can bring it with me.
> ...


No problem


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Edit


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

dzTT said:


> 11ish should be ok with me


And me too........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having just spent 3 hours washing claying and waxing the car I can cofidently predict rain for the next 72 hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

3 hours !!! When you going to do the rest of the car?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> 3 hours !!! When you going to do the rest of the car?


Think my wax has gone off topic for discussion this weekend


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some new window stickers for me too please.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 3 hours !!! When you going to do the rest of the car?
> ...


i'll bring my stock if your buying


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Best of luck with the meet. It looks like a cracker!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

still rooms available :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

trev said:


> still rooms available :wink:


Its a little bit of my beaten track!


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking forward to a nice wee drive on Sunday,to meet up with all........

Jim.....


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

guys got the weekend off work,bad news is the girls booked us a night in a hotel somewhere.if i can sneak away early on the sunday i might take a blast up if that be ok.what are your plans for sunday???


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

me and jim are goin to attempt to find blair athol :roll: well be there 11ish.
think theres a drive on the sunday but ive not got a scoobys tae be honest


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

All arrived safely at Blair Atholl, met with Andy and Val at the Forth Road Bridge. Sitting by the fire at the hotel after an excellent meal. Pete and Hev have just arrived. Sittign poring over maps planning the Saturday cruise.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

All arrived safely at Blair Atholl, met with Andy and Val at the Forth Road Bridge. Sitting by the fire at the hotel after an excellent meal. Pete and Hev have just arrived. Sittign poring over maps planning the Saturday cruise.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

A big hello to the advanced party! See you all tomorrow


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can every try to be here by 1030-1100 in the morning see you all then (Please mark done) when done


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev Phope Brian Blackers and Wallsendmag are done


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Aiming to be at Perth around 11 don't know what time that gets me up at the hotel for.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Is what's happening on Sunday a secret?

Jock

8)


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry guys and gals not going to make the morra,to much to do as i have sold the car and i am not feeling well....

Jim......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry i missed this one guys. the man flu had me up all nyt coughin so i slept in a bit  i was looking forward to it as well especially with this weather [smiley=sunny.gif] 
hope you all had a gd time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys hope your feeling beter for the next one  
jim are you joining the bmw forum now :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Well that was fun.... Pics to follow


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

How did you get on so quick mate :lol: 
What a great weekend that was  and the weather thought we were abroad in the heat  just a quick thanks for a most enjoyable time and great company and thanks to Brian for coming up for his first Scottish meet ( will he venture north again) :lol: hope so and glad to have meet you in person and its not true what they all said about you :wink: :lol: 
Hev you done us proud and here's to the next one and mind and book the weather again 

right let the photos start, mind your I/P address is at risk here [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: 
Davey i just hope your one never turned out :lol: if it did your the first to go :lol: :lol:

once again thanks for a great weekend and you all arrived home safely

cheers Trev & TTlyn


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

im sick i missed it


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi guys hope your feeling beter for the next one
> jim are you joining the bmw forum now :wink:


Trev it will be the STOC i think........ :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Jim.......

And i hope all had a good time.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> im sick i missed it


so are we Newbie's buy the first two rounds :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dont do it jim :? :? ........ in fact ye do c,mon get that car stripped :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> dont do it jim :? :? ........ in fact ye do c,mon get that car stripped :lol: :lol:


Wul,you can have first dibs on everything.....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

some more to follow


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

With engines not even cooled down, Trev 'Del Boy' Jones had the sales boot open. Andy (*wallsendmag*) was drawn to all things blingy like a magpie as Val (*Mrs Wallsendmag*) did a runner with the purse strings!









Unlike their owners, 3 MKIs at the back turn all camera shy for the photo shoot!









Ooooh, a couple of arty shots from *rabTT*:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

some from me :

That could be the wrong side of the road you know....









The one time Rab was found behind another TT during the meet.









First stop...and weather was looking good.









Someone even brought a fancy mark 2...









...but they still break down 









Outside the castle that Hev owns









From the castle grounds before security got me









now this is a view.









another stop another photo..weather still brill









checking mark 2 task discs just in case...









you just cant tie him down...









them be hills over there.









The only thing brighter than the sun all weekend.









Cant wait till the next one


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Made it safely back to Edinburgh in time for tea.

The RS kept up across the Forth....just :wink:

We had a great weekend  
Wonderful company, amazing views and scenery and ... 8) lots of sunshine.

Thank you HEV for the organisation and chocolate frogs [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to say, that was one of the best meets EVER! - will look into doing it again next year!!!!

Just been through 270 photos  and thinned them out.....

A very lonnnnggggg drive









Urmm, don't stand too close to that pillar









Next door neighbour









Gonna be a long wait for the next train!









I'm driving!









Posh calipers









Drool!









Made in Germany









Brothers









Bums









Is there an engine in there?









Proud Daddy









Check out the blue sky at the Commando Monument









A handsome bunch









Happy faces









Have you brushed your teeth yet?









Follow my leader









Flasher!









Hi ho, hi ho, it's of to work we go!









Would you trust these two?









Young love...









Where's Wally??? ......oops, I mean trev???!









Bum chums!









At the gates

















Admiring glances









Does a bear s*** in the woods?









This photo shoot is taking waaaaaaay too long









Ducks!









Who can't read?!!









The TTRS is definitely lighter than the MK1









Posers!

























Queens View (stunning)









Mr and Mrs MonTheFish and the little Fishes!









Brian taking a shot









A very happy mob









Whatca doing?









But we were only playing!









Yes that IS a camera pointing in your direction guys









Plotting mischief









Andy









Another stunning view









Ooops, I meant this one









Honest, I meant to do that









Andy at the top 









Whatca doing Rab?









Rab the duck and trev the ape









How high does this go?









On the Rivera

















Urmmmmm









The concentration

















Is that a scuff on the wheel Brian?









Hev x 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@*Mon*, oops - wasn't that a dual carraigeway I was on . . . may not! Yes racing . . . I mean driving 'spiritedly' through the winding roads was certainly a lot of fun :twisted:

@*blackers*, I see you have a budding photographer in wee Adrian :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hev said:


> Whatca doing Rab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@*Hev*, well there wasn't a tree in sight that I could hide behind . . . anyway, I couldn't go after all, what with all the others watching!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mirror mirror on the wall








the twins








ooooooo those frigging olive's


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great weekend nice to see everyone again.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

P.S. Not at all jealous Brian [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Got back from Edinburgh only a little while ago so a big thanks from me for the welcome, for the meet, for those roads, for rolling out that big blue sky all weekend and most of all for the people. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

A long drive for me but well worth it. 

*@* Rab and MonTheFish - I enjoyed out little drive back to the hotel on Saturday. :wink:

I'll sort through the pics later and post any decent or embarrassing ones. 

Brian


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

brittan said:


> @ Rab and MonTheFish - I enjoyed out little drive back to the hotel on Saturday.


+1 here..... What a blast that was on some great roads


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I was only just trying to bed in my new brake set-up . . . . honest :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> I was only just trying to bed in my new brake set-up . . . . honest :roll:


To bed brakes in you have to push down on the middle pedal which i doubt you rarely used :wink: ( boy racer


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A few pictures from me:

Duck Andy









Wildlife









That view









That view again









Rock climbers









You are here









Some of the crew









Wot you lookin at? Dunno, no label on it. :lol: 









Polishing by the seat of the pants?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Trev,, unfortunate i missed this outing,, i can see from some of the pics ( drumochter and the commandoes mon ) that you went up dalwhinie and prob accross Laggan to ft will,, but where did you go from there ??? Ta R.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Roddy

I had planned the route for the Saturday as: Blair Atholl - Dalwhinne - Spean Bridge - Commando Monument - Laggan - Fort Augustus..after Fort Augustus I had planned to go up to Invermoriston then round A887 and onto A87 then back to Blair Atholl but we stayed too long in Fort Augustus (fantastic weather) and headed back from there.

On the Sunday, the route was: Blair Atholl - Tummel Bridge - Aberfeldy - Grandtully then home from there (again the route was shorter than planned only because it was a fantastic day and we ended up bleathering at Grandtully, with a long lunch!)

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> Hi Roddy
> 
> I had planned the route for the Saturday as: Blair Atholl - Dalwhinne - Spean Bridge - Commando Monument - Laggan - Fort Augustus..after Fort Augustus I had planned to go up to Invermoriston then round A887 and onto A87 then back to Blair Atholl but we stayed too long in Fort Augustus (fantastic weather) and headed back from there.
> 
> ...


thanks Hev, unfortunatly other commitments ment that i missed out on what looks like a great weekend, .. Rod


----------

